# Napalon 50



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

My contact is getting me some of these and suggest I take 2 a day for 50days. Any views on this.

I have just finihsed 8 weeks on dbol 5mg taking 10 a day and currently taking Clomid for pct.

I intend to keep taking milk thistle with thas aswell


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Normal dose is between 50mg and 150mg, but if it's your first time start off with 50mg ED and see how you get on.

A-Bombs are very very strong and the sides are many.

If it was me I'd only do 4 weeks max on these, 50 days is far too long IMO.

Make sure you take all the liver protectants etc.... plenty of water. You may also want to run something for the bloat.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

How long u gonna leave between cycles m8?

DO you really need to stick to orals as they are worse for your body than jabs?

2 a day is quite a lot, especially if this is only your second cycle?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Harry said:


> Make sure you take all the liver protectants etc.... plenty of water. You may also want to run something for the bloat.


What is good for the bloat?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

SA12 said:


> How long u gonna leave between cycles m8?
> 
> DO you really need to stick to orals as they are worse for your body than jabs?
> 
> 2 a day is quite a lot, especially if this is only your second cycle?


Going to leave it 6 weeks i think. I was going to go with injectables but the guy i was chatting to thought it may be worth trying these 1st.

I did have 2 weeks of my last course on 100mg a day of dbol


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

2 a day for 50 days is going to be very toxic, i never take 2 a day for more than 21 days because of the sides but for a beginner 1 a day for 4 weeks is more than enough. As above why dont you use injectables instead??


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Going to leave it 6 weeks i think. I was going to go with injectables but the guy i was chatting to thought it may be worth trying these 1st.
> 
> I did have 2 weeks of my last course on 100mg a day of dbol


100mg of dbol for 2 weeks? Was this your first cycle?

Man 20 - 30mg a week for 4 weeks for a begginer gives huge results. Upping the dose isn't necessarily the best way to get more gains. You need to be smart with your training and diet. If you increase the dose to early then where are you going to increase to when your body gets used to the high doses?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

SA12 said:


> 100mg of dbol for 2 weeks? Was this your first cycle?
> 
> Man 20 - 30mg a week for 4 weeks for a begginer gives huge results. Upping the dose isn't necessarily the best way to get more gains. You need to be smart with your training and diet. If you increase the dose to early then where are you going to increase to when your body gets used to the high doses?


Yes it was 1st cycle. I actually started on 1 a day and scaled up then back down through the course


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

:withstupi , Naps are very strong stuff i did 2 a day for 4 weeks and boy it did me in, i would relook at doing these seeing as your only just starting out .


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

romeo69 said:


> :withstupi , Naps are very strong stuff i did 2 a day for 4 weeks and boy it did me in, i would relook at doing these seeing as your only just starting out .


Did you in how?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

The bloat (looked like i was preg), bk pain, head pains, plus u tend to lose most of wot u've gained due to the fact it's about 80% water u put on.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> I did have 2 weeks of my last course on 100mg a day of dbol


i have never heard of anyone takeing 100mg of d-bol a day. what ever this "contact" is telling you is obviusly full of ****e, and just after your money...


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree 100mg is not needed, especially for a first cycle!

I used 40mg for 5weeks and the 50mg for 3weeks with excellent results!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Arimidex is probly the best thing for the bloat, 0.5mg eod. Its pretty pricey though, plus you've pretty much gotta run nolva with it too.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> i have never heard of anyone takeing 100mg of d-bol a day. what ever this "contact" is telling you is obviusly full of ****e, and just after your money...


No this is a different person, there is people at my gym taking more than 100mg a day aswell.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks like you all think that 2 Naplon a day is too much. Maybe i will be just 4 weeks on 1 a day.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> No this is a different person, there is people at my gym taking more than 100mg a day aswell.


There's a few on here who take 100mg plus of Dbol, but they have been in the game for a long time, not recommended for the novice or even the amature to a certain extent.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Harry said:


> There's a few on here who take 100mg plus of Dbol, but they have been in the game for a long time, not recommended for the novice or even the amature to a certain extent.


Its done now anyway and i dont intend going back on Dbol for a long while


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

If your going to do them leave a gd gap from your last cycle, i would say about 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

romeo69 said:


> If your going to do them leave a gd gap from your last cycle, i would say about 12-14 weeks.


I take it that is to give the liver a rest


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I take it that is to give the liver a rest


Yes m8, thats right  its probably begging for mercy (Or whatever a liver dose when its ****ed  )


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Wolf said:


> Arimidex is probly the best thing for the bloat, 0.5mg eod. Its pretty pricey though, plus you've pretty much gotta run nolva with it too.


Adex will do nothing for drol bloat as the drol acts directly on the estrogen receptor, unlike dbol while aromatises into estrogen.

Only Nova will help in this instance by blocking the estrogen receptor, but by doing this you also lessen the gains and you may as just well use a lower dose.

50mg drol is more than enough for most people, 100mg for very experienced users.. 150mg is for idiots only..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advise everyone


----------



## swally76 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone just joined today i've been given some napalon 50s the question i would like to ask is how long should i train natural before i take them and ive only just started training? :confused1:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

swally76 said:


> Hi everyone just joined today i've been given some napalon 50s the question i would like to ask is how long should i train natural before i take them and ive only just started training? :confused1:


At least a couple of years mate, get your money back and buy some whey & creatine!


----------



## jordiovbishop (Nov 19, 2008)

Im thinkin of startin a cycle of Nap 50s

I was simply going 2 take 1 a day for duno how long for though

I want to sty on the pill form rather than injecting, i hate needles and some dirty **** can happen

Plz help i really want some1 to plan me a cycle, ill b very grateful

thanks


----------



## welsh-matty (Feb 5, 2009)

hi mate can you send me the dose and the course information if you get it cheers mate


----------

